# Hello



## Meteor (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello.

I found this site today and as I have always had a long term interest in WW2 aviation I thought it would be a good place to learn and chat.

Cheers


----------



## evangilder (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2006)

dude if you could resize the pic in your avatar to be a bit clearer that'd be one killer avatar...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------

